# trans question



## neverthesamecar (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm looking to pick up an A6 for my wife. I'm pretty much settled on the 2.7t, but trying to decide on the trans. I'd prefer a 6mt obviously, but they seem a bit harder to find than the tip. Can the tiptronic hold up to a moderate amount of power long-term? I'm trying trying to build a race car, it would probably just get a chip, intake, and exhaust. TIA


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: trans question (neverthesamecar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neverthesamecar* »_ I'm trying trying to build a race car, TIA

Just that there says you better hold out for the 6 speed. Just don't overlook finding one out of state, flying out to pick it up and driving it back home.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: trans question (Snowhere)*

I think that might be a typo, and he's _not_ trying to build a race car - for his wife







(unless she drives like I do!)
The tiptronic is basically a repair bill waiting to happen. Get a low mileage car, and change the trans oil and filter on it regularly (30-40K) and you might get lucky and not have any problems. 
Personally I would hold out for the 6-speed though, since they are virtually bulletproof.


----------



## neverthesamecar (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: trans question (MikkiJayne)*

Haha, yeah that was a typo. My Subie is getting an STI swap, and that will get race-car duty.







But so far I get the feeling that I'm better off waiting for a 6-speed. Thanks for the advice... anyone else?


----------

